# MyServerPlanet Ltd - New UK Location including £8/mo dedicated server - US VPS nodes!



## msp - nick (Jan 15, 2015)

MyServerPlanet started in 2014 - with ten years experience within the Hosting industry, our directors can manage your query almost instantly. 

When your with our service you can rest assured that whatever solution you purchase from us, is using 100% top of the range, high end hardware to accomplish your required needs.. 

 

Our connection to multiply internet carriers, and sophisticated optimised routing, assures rapid transmission of your vital traffic. Using the latest Server hardware - technology and operating out of a state of the art data centre in Dallas, proving the best connectivity we can!

All servers now come with a 1Gb/s port to enhance your experience with us. MyServerPlanet Ltd owns all it's hardware in many locations including US and UK.

 

ALl prices exclude VAT

 

These are limited time deals and will be gone fast, with these promotions we hope your next home is with us, MyServerPlanet Ltd, deploy the best for your business.

 

With many configurations to choose from, why go any where else? Can't find what your looking for? Just submit a ticket to our desk, we will build and deploy ANYTHING.

 

UK Dedicated 1.

 

Q6600 4x 2.4GHz

160GB 7.2k SATA

2GB Ram

5TB monthly transfer

/29 IP allowance

£56/mo

https://www.myserverplanet.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=93

 

US dedicated 1

(2) Quad Core Intel Xeon 2.26GHz

24 GB RAM

1x 1TB HDD

/30 subnet

100 Mbps Unmetered

£55.90

https://www.myserverplanet.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=9

 

US dedicated 2

 

DUAL Intel Xeon E5310 Quad Core - 1.60Ghz

24GB ram

1x 500GB HDD

32 IP's

1GB/s 20TB

£115/mo

 

https://www.myserverplanet.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=78

 

US dedicated 3

Intel Xeon Quad Core E3-1230v2

32GB RAM

2x1TB HDD

1GB/s Public/Private Network Uplinks

/26 IPv4 Allocation - 61 Usable IPs

£125/mo

 

https://www.myserverplanet.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=77

 

We own all of our hardware in the UK

 

Don't want to pay monthly for a HDD? We can come to an agreement where you pay for your hard drive.. out right or just ship it to us. 

 

UK Atom server.(setup time is 1 week)

 

Atom or AMD Processor

From 1 to 2GB ram

160GB Minimum hard drive

1 IPv4

100mbps

£8.00 Excl VAT 

 

Hard drive upgrade options:

 

250GB Hard drive £3.99/mo

320GB Hard drive £4.99/mo

500GB Hard Drive £6.99/mo

 

https://www.myserverplanet.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=94

 

Many thanks!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 15, 2015)

Howdy!

Which datacenter specifically is it?


----------



## VPN.SH (Jan 15, 2015)

£8/month dedicated servers in the UK? Impressed.

EDIT: *Heads up guys, looking at a week or so setup time.*


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 17, 2015)

liamwithers said:


> £8/month dedicated servers in the UK? Impressed.
> 
> EDIT: *Heads up guys, looking at a week or so setup time.*


Yes, unfortunately we will give out a rota on when we believe we will deliver your product.

Nick.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm gonna guess this is like an Atom 230 or something? (the 8GBP one)

also, on here and on the order panel it says 160GB Included/Minimum but in the description on Billing panel it says 250GB 

Just ordered one, would do nicely as a testing Environment


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 18, 2015)

AutoSnipe said:


> I'm gonna guess this is like an Atom 230 or something? (the 8GBP one)
> 
> also, on here and on the order panel it says 160GB Included/Minimum but in the description on Billing panel it says 250GB
> 
> Just ordered one, would do nicely as a testing Environment


Thank you.

You will get an email soon when we expect live date - As we're doing these in batches.


----------



## AutoSnipe (Jan 21, 2015)

Got my Atom (8GBP) Server earlier. And I have to say, i'm actually Really amazed at the network quality @ MSP! 

Very Solid Network all around the globe 

https://www.petabyet.com/result/2015-01-21-02aedf31b8858579697e2974106625a9/

Thanks Nick for such an awesome deal.


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for that! Glad you are happy.


We are getting some lowend VPS nodes in if anyone is interested


----------



## AutoSnipe (Jan 22, 2015)

More details Nick! 
 

But on a serious note, stop tempting me with these deals..  you're gonna make me go broke lol


----------



## msp - nick (Jan 22, 2015)

Don't hesitate to contact me ;-p


----------

